# Solved: Windows 8 Release Preview Evaluation Copy...



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

I installed and I am using at this moment the Windows 8 Release Preview Evaluation Copy that I downloaded from Microsoft. Now....what's going to happen to people like me? Is this version going to be deleted, will not be able to use Windows Update in the future? Are we going to be forced to buy a Windows 8 copy in order to keep on going? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like it is covered here..........
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/windows-8-release-preview-can-be-upgraded-for-40-2012076/


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks a lot!!!! Sounds very good...very uncommon because it is coming from Microsoft....


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, its actually quite shocking... I guess its a small thankyou for trying out a beta OS. But Windows 8 is already a hard sell.


----------

